# Can't we all get along?



## ZoeandMoe (Dec 6, 2013)

Though I am fairly new to this site, I have read hours and hours and shall I say, hours worth of informational posts. One thing I can say, is If I was to "group" all the information together, would be about 99.9% of the people here are all caring and loving of the breed. Everyone tries to help out if they can offer advise. If someone post's, "please help", usually there is 4 pages of thread within an hour. As someone new here, you learn real quick why this site is so awesome. While there are a lot of opinions on how to do things, what not to do, what e-collar is best, what is my pup mixed with, etc etc etc, Everyone seems to post what they think will work. I guess my point is, I have learned a great deal from this site so far. I have a lot of respect and appreciation for many people here already. In no short order, Jax, David, Dani, Selzer, Ballif, etc .... I would much rather see everyone smiling and getting along as one thing is for certain. YOU are here as well as I for one reason. We all love the breed. Would everyone please shake hands and continue answering post's so myself and a wealth of others can learn !!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

ZoeandMoe said:


> Though I am fairly new to this site, I have read hours and hours and shall I say, hours worth of informational posts. One thing I can say, is If I was to "group" all the information together, would be about 99.9% of the people here are all caring and loving of the breed. Everyone tries to help out if they can offer advise. If someone post's, "please help", usually there is 4 pages of thread within an hour. As someone new here, you learn real quick why this site is so awesome. While there are a lot of opinions on how to do things, what not to do, what e-collar is best, what is my pup mixed with, etc etc etc, Everyone seems to post what they think will work. I guess my point is, I have learned a great deal from this site so far. I have a lot of respect and appreciation for many people here already. In no short order, Jax, David, Dani, Selzer, Ballif, etc .... I would much rather see everyone smiling and getting along as one thing is for certain. YOU are here as well as I for one reason. We all love the breed. Would everyone please shake hands and continue answering post's so myself and a wealth of others can learn !!


Amen to that! Some people just take themselves too seriousely!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the hand shaking is happening here. This forum is great. But is it also fair to be respectful if someone posts an opinion that is not the one we were hoping for. It is the internet and even though we may feel familiar with the "regulars" most of us are just strangers with their own opinions. Another hurdle in communication in forums is that we cannot see each others body language or hear the tone of voice vs face to face contact. The sun is out here, so smile: we have GSDs!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?

I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.

Thanks!

David Winners


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


I have never read anything of yours and thought "jerk" if that helps, also no ones a mind reader, i cant see expression of any sort when i am just reading things. Text is probably one of the worst communication forms i think. It has been a culprit in a few fights ive gotten into with my SO.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im starting with the man in the mirror..lol trying not get sucked into the drama anymore. Noticed I said trying...lol. Its hard because I hate to see people treated badly. We cant change others, only ourselves and there are always going to be people joining the forum to cause problems. Best thing for me to do is just avoid those discussions. If others want to join in thats their choice and right to do so. There are so many other good threads here for me to learn from and Im going to try to stick to those.

David I have the same issue as you, I have a weird sense of humor and not everyone gets me. oops not saying your weird..lol . Majority of the people here her mean well, I guess its just something to remember.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I have a Michael Jackson song stuck in my head. 

Thanks 

David Winners


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Dave, your one of the most informative posters here. You having experience with these dogs is a positive in your posts as you come across no different than trainers I've worked with. Thing is, you have to approach some posts in a way thats anti-fun. Dealing with a breed that can potentially harm someone at will has to be taken serious. So what I'm saying ia you approach topics with a sense of seriousness that it deserves. It may save a person from making incorrectable mistakes wit thier dog or un-needed abuse of a dog during training. 

Just keep doing what you do.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a nice thread! So nice to hear some positive stuff! 

David, you are absolutely NOT a jerk! I so appreciate your knowledge and experience and the respectful and helpful way you share it. Thank you for your contributions. 

You are always able to keep a cool head and not get sucked into the macho chest-beating competitions some other posters try to start. Kudos to you!


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay a nice thread!!!! Love seeing positive and proactive advice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*I joke too much*

Im that guy trying to lighten things up with a funny comment. I am trying to slow that down as they are not always appreciated. 

Never been treated bad here, but I don't post that much. Always found help.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It depends on what you mean by "getting along". If you mean 'can we all agree on things' - lmao, absolutely not! If you mean 'can we be nice to each other'...umm, I dunno, some people always have to be right. I think the egotistical nature of having to be right all the time probably precludes politeness, lol. 

I'll wave the "I love David's Posts!" flag too, lol. I especially love the informative links that are provided.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


I keep accidentally reading your username as David Wieners so nothing you say seems too serious to me .


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> I keep accidentally reading your username as David Wieners so nothing you say seems too serious to me .


Haven't even read this whole thread..but I look more intently at threads where you give advice! I even asked you to train MY dog...?...you seem honest, genuine, and knowledgeable. So thank you....and for your service to our country...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Syaoransbear said:


> I keep accidentally reading your username as David Wieners so nothing you say seems too serious to me .


LOL ... I've had some pretty colorful nicknames. For the past few years it's been Ginger or Daywalker. Stupid Southpark episode...

Thanks everybody. I really wasn't fishing for validation. I was kind of hoping somebody would call me out 

David Winners


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

ladyb said:


> Haven't even read this whole thread..but I look more intently at threads where you give advice! I even asked you to train MY dog...?...you seem honest, genuine, and knowledgeable. So thank you....and for your service to our country...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


David Winners...see, I can't even post correctly


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

David, you are awesome. 

Sometimes I know I come across as an old curmudgeon, but really try to give sincere advice without intending to hurt but sometimes we say something not taken as intended and can't take it back. 

There are those on the board who make snide comments and like to hurt on purpose and, well, they *can* be blocked if a person so desires, though it is an exercise in patience to ignore them. 

Often it is folks thinking that someone by pointing out a troll they have beaten everyone to the punch. No, sometimes we think someone may be trolling but what is the point - respond nicely and if they don't enter into discussion, let it go. Trolls like to incite conflict and when there is none, yawn .. and if they are NOT a troll, well just go ahead and hurt their feelings! WHY?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think David is very informative. as a lot on here. If you piece it all together with everyone pitching in; there is a wealth of information on this site. I have learned a lot here and learning something everyday on here. This site Rocks!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


Well...I'm having a hard time making up that pretend person in my head to represent you. Just when I think I've figured you out, you throw a curve ball. I find that interesting......


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Well...I'm having a hard time making up that pretend person in my head to represent you. Just when I think I've figured you out, you throw a curve ball. I find that interesting......


This is David Winners


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

There are some people (and I'm sure they do the same to MY posts) that I do not read what they write or will skim the post to check the tone first. There are others that I always enjoy reading, even if it's disagreeing with something written. They do so logically and without heated personal comments. I wish everyone would do the same. There are others that I read intently, hoping to glean something from their insight that will apply to MY situation, since this is the first puppy I've had in .. a lonnnng time (I'll leave it at that).

ETA: LaRen .. that's totally how I pictured him too!! Great minds!! 'snicker'


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


I think you come across as serious. Not sure about "too serious"; well, actually, yes sometimes I have thought that. But I don't think you come across as a jerk. Your comments are like what I imagine my dad's would be like if he were on here (not an insult; he is very focused and intense and wants to share his expertise to people who could hurt themselves or others if they get it wrong, which is what I see in your replies).


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this forum. One of the most civil and honest I have ever been on. Thanks for letting us newbs stick around and gracing us with good advice!  I read way more than I post and have learned so much from y'all. I wish there was a "found this post informative" button or something.

David Winners' posts come across to me as serious but in a matter-of-fact, professorial way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Galathiel said:


> ETA: LaRen .. that's totally how I pictured him too!! Great minds!! 'snicker'


Lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The forum is great as long as the pot stirrers aren't encouraged. 
As much as I feel for you in your boring location,David....I know once you leave that place you'll be SOL on this board and there will be a void when that happens. Your posts are spot on and the advice you give is excellent/not condenscending.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

David, your posts are great. But, there is another David that started posting around the same time as you, and I kept mixing the two of you up. Then I finally got you all sorted out -- it really wasn't that difficult, but I'm terrible with names. 

I like this site. I even like some of the people that drive everyone up the wall. Sometimes I like a thread that is jumping a bit, so long as it isn't viscious. I love when the actual humor that is present in some members leaks out. 

I think that we have to be open to having our feelings tapped now and again when hard truths have to be told. For example, if our dog is overweight to the point of being unhealthy, I think it is better for that to be mentioned, so that someone who might really not realize it has that brought to their attention, so that if possible they can make changes that will improve the dog's quality of life. I suppose that is constructive criticism. 

All criticism seems to be a bitter pill nowadays, and too many people would prefer we walk through lives in little Stepford communities and chatrooms. The problem is we're not robots. Robots might give the dog exactly what it needs and not let it become obese. Robots aren't going to let little Foo Foo run all over the place biting people because it is just so cute. Robots can listen to a story that is likely to get someone bit, or some dog dead, and smile and nod and exclaim how pretty the dog's coat is. 

We are in fact breed-enthusiast, dog-enthusiasts, and sometimes feathers get ruffled. Trying to be more +R with both people and dogs, means trying to respond to even the craziest of posts with respect and in such a way that people will not get all offended and leave in a huff. But sometimes, we are just too human, too passionate about the dogs, too tired or sick or irritated to let that happen. And sometimes, people need to get whapped with a 2x4 to see that they're going to kill their dog or get someone bit. 

But overall, this is a nice site.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you have a large fan club here


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LoveEcho said:


> I'm pretty sure you have a large fan club here


I'm a fan! Just sittin' here waitin' for the rest of the Fama story!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


Nope, not too serious, just straight forward good advice. I thought the john goodman comparison in another thread was funny and my three are considered oversized, none resemble him though.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the fact you can get people thinking especially about underweight GSDs, a subject I am serious about. By people asking the question, is my puppy or dog underweight, we can offer comments, advice and suggestions that the OP may not have thought of such medical issue like EPI.

By going through the symptoms and encouraging the OP to question the Vet or demand a blood test, medical issues can be ruled out or discovered - puppy or dog can hopefully be cured or managed and everyone is happy.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> What a nice thread! *So nice to hear some positive stuff! *
> 
> David, you are absolutely NOT a jerk! I so appreciate your knowledge and experience *and the respectful and helpful way you share it*. Thank you for your contributions.


My sentiments exactly - I can not say it better than this!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

ZoeandMoe said:


> Though I am fairly new to this site, I have read hours and hours and shall I say, hours worth of informational posts. One thing I can say, is If I was to "group" all the information together, would be about 99.9% of the people here are all caring and loving of the breed. Everyone tries to help out if they can offer advise. If someone post's, "please help", usually there is 4 pages of thread within an hour. As someone new here, you learn real quick why this site is so awesome. While there are a lot of opinions on how to do things, what not to do, what e-collar is best, what is my pup mixed with, etc etc etc, Everyone seems to post what they think will work. I guess my point is, I have learned a great deal from this site so far. I have a lot of respect and appreciation for many people here already. In no short order, Jax, David, *Dani*, Selzer, Ballif, etc .... I would much rather see everyone smiling and getting along as one thing is for certain. YOU are here as well as I for one reason. We all love the breed. Would everyone please shake hands and continue answering post's so myself and a wealth of others can learn !!


Me?! Or is it that other Dani from Europe that posted a little bit (I really wish he/she would post again, super informative and experienced).

I am humbled if you mean me, and don't believe I should be on any list with Winners!!

I know I ruffle a lot of feathers around here. I do try really hard to apologize when I'm wrong or mis-interpret things. I get burned out and so fed up with the "should I breed my pet" threads, don't like being told that if I use a prong or ecollar on my dog I'm not "connecting" with them and that I just don't "get dogs" if I have to "resort" to those tools. I try and only offer advice on training I've done, puppy foundation work, basic obedience, etc...

I'm really REALLY blunt, sometimes harsh, and I do like to state an opinion contrary to what a group may agree on because I like to debate. I know I can hurt some feelings during a debate, I really REALLY try to not to. I try and make light of things, however sometimes I think no matter what I say, if it disagrees with some around here's opinion, I am "attacking." There are a few things I get passionate about, children being bit/put in danger, dogs biting, breeding for no reason, and judging or belittling someone for their training methods. I realize that is a fine line. I am also guilty of "judging"right back when someone equates ecollars or prongs to abuse.

Winners, I think you're a terrible know-it-all, WAY too serious poster......just kidding!! I love your posts! :-D I have a feeling if I posited the same question you did to the board, I'd get some not so nice feedback lol. I get a lot of encouraging, kind, like-minded, pm's from people around here I greatly respect, and that keeps me around and posting, for now. :-D

I do promise I'm a fun person in real life. I have lots of fun, easy going, friends, that I love to get into "debates" and "discussions" with about dog and non-dog stuff. I don't "pick fights," I do ask lots of questions that some aren't asking, or suggest a POV that some may not like, or "disagree" or question common thoughts or theories, and I guess some don't like how I word things (don't think I'll ever pleas everyone with my "wording" or "tone"). I enjoy when others do the same, and I really don't hold grudges. Bill is the first that comes to mind. He and I have gone at it in some threads, and been ol' chums in others lol, Mericiel too...and some I've debated hard with, and then exchange friendly, pleasant PM's with later. There are others that just really don't like me, no matter what I say. Meh, tis' the internet. 

Well, thanks so much for the shout out (if you do mean me). I also enjoy the threads where people can disagree strongly, and when that happens (especially online) it isn't always going to be rainbows and butterflies. 

Some of my fav's, in no particular order, Chris, Marco (forgot the rest), Packen, G-burg, Winners, and lots of others....waaaay more experienced than me.  I think anyone with an opinion should post it, be open to other opinions, and not take such offense so easily when someone openly, bluntly, disagrees. I need to take my own advice sometimes too.  I like this forum, it's fun, met some great people irl from here too!


----------



## Lizette Hessler (Jan 24, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this ****. 

I'm Rick's GF. I've been reading the forum right along with him. Richie is Harley120R to you. He named himself after his stupid motorcycle. 

David, you tell me if you were no less of an instigator in your correspondence with Richie than he was with you? 

Nobody that is self righteous has to come on a forum and ask if he sounds like a jerk. If you think it, chances are you are. 

Richie isn't an angel, far from it. But he also doesn't wait for people to get banned and then jump in the thread and talk **** about them like people did about him. 

Somebody said he used the "C" word. I'd bet my bottom dollar he wouldn't have used it if he didn't think there was a sensor program in place. 

I feel the need to stick up for a man that none of you know and have done more humanitarian work than he'll ever admit. 

He's so excited about his dog prospect he acts like a child. Something I haven't seen in years. 

Richie had to go out of country yesterday for his Grandmother's funeral. That's serious. Getting a dog is fun to him. 

Afaik. He got suspended. Doggie time out. He'll be back. 

Lizette Hessler.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lizette Hessler said:


> Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this ****.
> 
> I'm Rick's GF. I've been reading the forum right along with him. Richie is Harley120R to you. He named himself after his stupid motorcycle.
> 
> ...


It seems that a lot of new, young people seems to have to test the water with their toe so to speak before figuring out what's ok and what's not. 

Whenever people go and get themselves banned, sometimes people question it in a thread. Happens. 

The rules are pretty clear here, and then people usually do get warnings first. I don't generally feel bad when people get time-outs because there is usually plenty of leash corrections before they resort to the e-collar.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Lizette Hessler said:


> Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this ****.
> 
> I'm Rick's GF. I've been reading the forum right along with him. Richie is Harley120R to you. He named himself after his stupid motorcycle.
> 
> ...


Oh boy....I thought this was going to be such a nice "bonding" thread. Lol. Now I'm terrified for some to respond to my post, if Winners is getting yelled at. 

Mrs.Harley, did you read all your husband's posts? Including the crass swearing and name calling, before it got deleted? If so, were you really that surprised that a lot were glad he was gone? He wasn't really nice, and the name calling was constant, as well as de-railing threads, and truly picking fights. He had some humorous things to say, but he also did a lot of name calling (never a sign of a good/logical debater or contributor).


----------



## Lizette Hessler (Jan 24, 2014)

selzer said:


> It seems that a lot of new, young people seems to have to test the water with their toe so to speak before figuring out what's ok and what's not.
> 
> Whenever people go and get themselves banned, sometimes people question it in a thread. Happens.
> 
> The rules are pretty clear here, and then people usually do get warnings first. I don't generally feel bad when people get time-outs because there is usually plenty of leash corrections before they resort to the e-collar.


I'm not one to jump in unless I fully understand the depth. What am I jumping into here?
"Whenever people go and get themselves banned, sometimes people question it in a thread. Happens."
I won't say what I think it means. Would you please expand?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Oh boy....I thought this was going to be such a nice "bonding" thread. Lol. Now I'm terrified for some to respond to my post, if Winners is getting yelled at.
> 
> Mrs.Harley, did you read all your husband's posts? Including the crass swearing and name calling, before it got deleted? If so, were you really that surprised that a lot were glad he was gone? He wasn't really nice, and the name calling was constant, as well as de-railing threads, and truly picking fights. He had some humorous things to say, but he also did a lot of name calling (never a sign of a good/logical debater or contributor).


At least some of us can! Bill


----------



## Lizette Hessler (Jan 24, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> Oh boy....I thought this was going to be such a nice "bonding" thread. Lol. Now I'm terrified for some to respond to my post, if Winners is getting yelled at.
> 
> Mrs.Harley, did you read all your husband's posts? Including the crass swearing and name calling, before it got deleted? If so, were you really that surprised that a lot were glad he was gone? He wasn't really nice, and the name calling was constant, as well as de-railing threads, and truly picking fights. He had some humorous things to say, but he also did a lot of name calling (never a sign of a good/logical debater or contributor).


You lost me at Mrs. Harley. Didn't bother to read the rest. You made yourself irrelevant. I stated my name in my first post.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, yeah, all of us will continue to answer the post
and all of us will continue to have our individual opinons.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, this just took an interesting turn.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

FrankieC said:


> Well, this just took an interesting turn.



Totally,


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're a serious, over the top, lovable jerk but you have
some serious points. we can learn from some of the things 
you say.



David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lizette Hessler said:


> I'm not one to jump in unless I fully understand the depth. What am I jumping into here?
> "Whenever people go and get themselves banned, sometimes people question it in a thread. Happens."
> I won't say what I think it means. Would you please expand?


Well, I thought I was pretty clear. 

A lot of new people, come in and start acting like they do on forums where they can do pretty much anything I suppose. They are anonymous, and are not concerned with being respectful of others. 

People are not banned by some higher power that strikes with lightning. People get themselves banned by breaking the rules. The rules are very clear. 

The members of the forum realize that the more outspoken people have been banned pretty quickly when it happens, and occasionally there are threads about the lot of people that are no longer with us -- who do you miss? Who would you like to hear from. Or about the threads that get locked. 

People who contribute to the locking of threads or that have caused enough of a stir to get a temporary or permanent time out might get mentioned, by other people. It happens. 

People should probably read through the rules and abide by them, and then they wouldn't get themselves banned, and nobody will say, "Why'd they ban GSDNut?" And then someone else doesn't have to come in and say, "GSDNut? Probably because he was ______." And just fill in the blank. 

I can't see how that is any clearer than my first statement, though.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my apparent hijack of this thread. I apologize to the OP for that. Your kind and flattering words are appreciated. I also appreciate the PMs I got.

Real dog people are very passionate about what they do. They are emotionally invested in their relationship with their dogs, and that can lead to some heated discussion. I value the opinion of many on this board, some of whom post frequently and others who share their words of wisdom more sparingly. I value these opinions whether I share them or not.

I have been involved in some argumentative discussions with some of my favorite posters here. I think this is good and necessary. If we all would just conform and accept everything we were told, the world would be a boring place. If no one challenged popular opinion, we would still be walking squares in our yard with our dogs on choke chains.

I would like to personally thank the long time breeders and trainers that share their experience with those of us on the board that are always looking for information. The collective experience of this place is an amazing and humbling resource.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lizette Hessler said:


> You lost me at Mrs. Harley. Didn't bother to read the rest. You made yourself irrelevant. I stated my name in my first post.


Oh boogers! They do have this rule here about not having multiple user names. I hope you really aren't Harley because, one thing he liked to do was inform people how he didn't bother to read the post. 

They permanently ban people for that. So I hope you really are the GF, and not the boy.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

pot say the kettle is black - not you Sue! and yes I'm baaaaaacccckkkkk


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

David Winners said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied to my apparent hijack of this thread. I apologize to the OP for that. Your kind and flattering words are appreciated. I also appreciate the PMs I got.
> 
> Real dog people are very passionate about what they do. They are emotionally invested in their relationship with their dogs, and that can lead to some heated discussion. I value the opinion of many on this board, some of whom post frequently and others who share their words of wisdom more sparingly. I value these opinions whether I share them or not.
> 
> ...


Agree! (no like buttons), and back on topic. I also agree that there is a wealth of information. People who do get along, benefit from it, people who don't sometimes miss out. Getting along doesn't have to mean always agreeing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SunCzarina said:


> pot say the kettle is black - not you Sue! and yes I'm baaaaaacccckkkkk


Jenn, 

It's been forever though

I am glad you're baaaaacccckkkk!!!!


----------



## Lizette Hessler (Jan 24, 2014)

selzer said:


> Well, I thought I was pretty clear.
> 
> A lot of new people, come in and start acting like they do on forums where they can do pretty much anything I suppose. They are anonymous, and are not concerned with being respectful of others.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry and do apologize but it wasn't clear or I wouldn't have asked. Question since you are up on the rules, as am I since it took 3:14 to read them all. Belittling a member is terms for being banned the way I read it. So, when you degrade a banned member that is actually only suspended, you (speaking generally) should get a time out too. 

Seltzer, I have better things to do than read a dog forum. I participate to make Richie happy. I couldn't actually care less to tell you the truth. I'm sure his puppy will be cute. 

I have a guy on death row I'm trying to save. Probably hard to understand.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay folks, back to a group hug!!! And let it be a lesson to all. Circumnavigating suspensions by creating an alias = permanent ban, no questions asked!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lizette Hessler said:


> Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this ****.
> 
> I'm Rick's GF. I've been reading the forum right along with him. Richie is Harley120R to you. He named himself after his stupid motorcycle.
> 
> ...



people are very passionate about their dogs and people also feel strongly about their opinions. things can get heated on here. we are all adults. we explain our arguments and our opinions. when he couldnt do that he resorted to name calling. i mean how childish do you have to be to call people names? does that make his opinions more correct? i'm probably the rudest person on here and i challenge dani to the blunt throne but at least i try to convey my opinions and theories. all he did was start fights and when things didnt go his way he would just call people names and attack their character. did anyone call him any names back? no because thats not what mature adults do.

i like this forum because you get such a wide perspective of owning a gsd. you have a wide range from owners buying their first dog to owners who have gone to war with their dog. some posts motivate me to better train my dog and other posts make me realize i should cut my dog some slack because some people on here have worst problems. 

IF you are actually his gf then go tell him to go enjoy his pup and forget about the forum.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lizette Hessler said:


> Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this ****.
> 
> I'm Rick's GF. I've been reading the forum right along with him. Richie is Harley120R to you. He named himself after his stupid motorcycle.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a naive mother sticking up for her innocent son after he got in trouble with all his friends for throwing snowballs at cars.

Richie's a good boy! He'd never do something so irresponsible!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lizette Hessler said:


> Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this ****.
> 
> I'm Rick's GF. I've been reading the forum right along with him. Richie is Harley120R to you. He named himself after his stupid motorcycle.
> 
> ...


I reached out to help Harley120R find the dog he was looking for. He was becoming counter productively argumentative in the thread, so I took it to PMs. We shared a total of 7 messages with each other. The last of which was an apology from him about celebratory drinks. Several of my statements were trying to help him understand how to get along in the forum and get the help he was after. 

Nothing was personal until he claimed to be a former LE K9 handler. To falsely claim to be someone who puts their life on the line, every day, to thanklessly protect and serve is something I take very personally. When this happened, I stopped trying to help. He may do a great amount of humanitarian work, but how would anyone here know that? Would that somehow change the offensive nature of some of his posts? Would that temper the false claims and outlandish statements? It wouldn't in my opinion.

The most inflammatory thing I said in my posts was to call Harley120R a Troll. I stand by that statement, and would challenge you to compare public statements made by Harley120R to any statement made by me in relation to intent, content and malice.

I sincerely hope that you and Harley120R find the dog you want and enjoy a wonderful relationship with that dog. I also hope you both continue to participate in conversations here in a constructive manner. Your dog will benefit. I also hope he sincerely considers the wisdom of carrying on with outlandish claims and inflammatory behavior.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

(hugs) !!!! 

This is what keeps me busy - well that and the job and the kids

My new baby, she's one this weekend









The beast is still beastly but he'll let me stick things on his head now









and look who got all big


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nevermind LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Lucy Dog said:


> Richie's a good boy! He'd never do something so irresponsible!


HA - how many times I've heard that from some obnoxious kids mother


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

David Winners said:


> The most inflammatory thing I said in my posts was to call Harley120R a Troll.


awww I love trolls. they're so squishy.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I reached out to help Harley120R find the dog he was looking for. He was becoming counter productively argumentative in the thread, so I took it to PMs. We shared a total of 7 messages with each other. The last of which was an apology from him about celebratory drinks. Several of my statements were trying to help him understand how to get along in the forum and get the help he was after.
> 
> Nothing was personal until he claimed to be a former LE K9 handler. To falsely claim to be someone who puts their life on the line, every day, to thanklessly protect and serve is something I take very personally. When this happened, I stopped trying to help. He may do a great amount of humanitarian work, but how would anyone here know that? Would that somehow change the offensive nature of some of his posts? Would that temper the false claims and outlandish statements? It wouldn't in my opinion.
> 
> ...




She is gone, she has been banned


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Lizette Hessler said:


> Hi. My name is Lizette Hessler. This is my first and potentially my last post. I don't have the time or testosterone for this .


LOL testosterone? I think you mean estrogen...Pretty sure us women outnumber the men.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

FrankieC said:


> Well, this just took an interesting turn.


That scene is hysterical. The answering machine message that plays while george eats his popcorn and screens his calls.


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

I have to say, that was a good read.


----------



## ZoeandMoe (Dec 6, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied to my apparent hijack of this thread. I apologize to the OP for that. Your kind and flattering words are appreciated. I also appreciate the PMs I got.


David, in no way do you hijack this thread. It was purely meant to get everyone to take a step back, breathe and smile. 
I wanted to remind everyone how great this board is and let all you long time posters know that us newbies appreciate your advise. 



DaniFani said:


> Me?! Or is it that other Dani from Europe that posted a little bit (I really wish he/she would post again, super informative and experienced).
> 
> I am humbled if you mean me, and don't believe I should be on any list with Winners!!


Yes ... I was referring to you DaniFani !


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Man, it takes a real man for his girlfriend/mom to come onto a forum and stick up for him after he's been banned for being a jerk.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Man, it takes a real man for his girlfriend/mom to come onto a forum and stick up for him after he's been banned for being a jerk.


The dude is burying his grandma....

The high road might be an option to explore.


SuperG


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

SuperG said:


> The dude is burying his grandma....
> 
> The high road might be an option to explore.
> 
> ...


I did miss that, and I apologize. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

SuperG said:


> The dude is burying his grandma....
> 
> The high road might be an option to explore.
> 
> ...


Assuming that's even the truth. Assuming his "girlfriend" wasn't just him. The guy had a very strange sense of humor when he was on here. Most of his jokes were pretty lame and childish.

I mean, this is the internet. Wouldn't be the first lie told on here. I wouldn't put it past that guy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

More than once he said he was drinking when he was on here....he may be a great guy in sober time. If not, I'll feel sorry for his showdog born with a trophy.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Actually kind of sad to think of someone so lonely that they get drunk and harass, demean, and in some cases stalk, members of a random internet forum. If the grandma thing is true, I hope he can get help so as to develop a more appropriate outlet for grief.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

All will be well....

And for some this little episode gave them something to talk about...whether it be negative or positive.

I have always tried to stay true to my core directive....." I hate no person.........yet"

Dogs are great, they bring people together who share a common bond. I will refrain from wishing ill on any of us who share this bond.

Enjoy the weekend and scratch some ears,

SuperG


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How about talking about how great this forum is instead of bashing an ex-member. Not really in the line of the original spirit of the thread. 

I'll start:

To all of you great members that take the time to post knowledgeable, polite, helpful info, THUMBS UP!!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

SuperG said:


> All will be well....
> 
> And for some this little episode gave them something to talk about...whether it be negative or positive.
> 
> ...


Words and sentiment to live by. I think people could learn from this instead of continuously being rotten to someone they have never met and who can't defend themselves. Even if said person was rotten to them first. 

One thing I learned in my short stint with Buddhism. We get back the energy we put forth. So if someone comes at you with nastiness it's up to you to stop the hatred. Respond with kindness and don't allow negativity to be propagated. It may be the harder path, but it's better for your soul to put out goodness then to release more hatred. 

I don't always succeed. In fact I fail at this a lot. A lot. But it has actually hurt me a bit to watch this guy get called nasty things, because he said nasty things. Sometimes we need to be the adult and move on and not keep at it. 

Back to the OP. I am very glad I found my way back to this board. For the most part I get to read and interact with people that share a common interest. And most if my interactions, even if on differing position have been positive. It's nice to read threads with dissent that don't turn into mud slinging. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Well this thread sure did get out of hand.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> LOL testosterone? I think you mean estrogen...Pretty sure us women outnumber the men.


Just curious but why is your avatar so tiny? I can't even make it out.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I'm very interested to know if I come across as too serious. Be honest please. If you think I'm a jerk, will you let me know?
> 
> I'm a fun loving guy that gets invited places because I'm fun to be with. I sometimes get the impression that on the forum, some people think I don't have a sense of humor. So to better myself, and help with tactful communication, please let me know what you think. I'm honestly interested.
> 
> ...


Your a jerk.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Your a jerk.


Personal attack!! ;-)


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree , let's get back to the real meaning of this thread, calling David a jerk 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Your a jerk.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Thewretched said:


> I agree , let's get back to the real meaning of this thread, calling David a jerk
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's how you know you've made it big :wild:


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Were you born a poor black child?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

No, but I do have orange hair.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

David Winners said:


> No, but I do have orange hair.


They let day walkers have German shepherds now? What's the world coming to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

David Winners said:


> No, but I do have orange hair.


So you have no soul


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Go ahead... rub it in if it makes you feel better


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Darn monkey trainer" banana pealing! Clicker clicking! .
Lol hello Mr. D. Winners! Bill


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm just jealous of your kel tech RFB 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well Ok if were gonna do true confusions,,,I tend to point out the obvious and can sound kinda harsh at times, if you don't know what the problem is, how can you fix it?

But I had a Dominate Male Bull/Mastiff mix (with no problems) and found myself (after 18 months or so of living together without issues) with a Dominant Aggressive male GSD, Who apparently took acceptation to Gunther always going out the door first.

I figured it out on my own with Leerburgs site, Not a lot of fun learning carp the hard way! Harsh words are a lot better than stitches,

And I guess my pet peeves Are pron collars and dog parks. The first is subject to abuse in the hands of a rookie and most that can't get a dog to stop pulling fall into that category which was me with my first dog. The only dog I ever used a prong on was the only dog that was never good on leash tolerable but not good. The others I figured out what "I" was doing wrong and no problems.

Dog Parks are pretty self explanatory...









my dog got his butt kicked at the dog park...and now he's mean to other dogs!!!!!!!!!! 









But yeah be sensitive!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

ZoeandMoe, your OP is right on target. Such a positive voice! I felt the same way when I initially joined the conversation. A couple months later, things got kinda emotionally heated and fairly ugly here. I'm slowly joining back in. This *is* a fantastic forum. But we are all only human. Hopefully that downturn in tone doesn't rise again, but if it does, don't give up  I'm enjoying what I'm seeing upon my return. Such is human life 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> (.....) I'll feel sorry for his showdog born with a trophy.


Born with a trophy? I feel more sorry for the dam!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JackandMattie said:


> ZoeandMoe, your OP is right on target. Such a positive voice! I felt the same way when I initially joined the conversation. A couple months later, things got kinda emotionally heated and fairly ugly here. I'm slowly joining back in. This *is* a fantastic forum. But we are all only human. Hopefully that downturn in tone doesn't rise again, but if it does, don't give up  I'm enjoying what I'm seeing upon my return. Such is human life
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think it just goes in cycles. 

There are a bajillion personalities, and new people join all the time. Some will clash. Every now and again, someone really crazy joins. Every now and again something really interesting happens, and then someone usually goes bye-bye. 

Then it gets quiet again for a while.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

selzer said:


> I think it just goes in cycles.
> 
> There are a bajillion personalities, and new people join all the time. Some will clash. Every now and again, someone really crazy joins. Every now and again something really interesting happens, and then someone usually goes bye-bye.
> 
> Then it gets quiet again for a while.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GrammaD said:


> Born with a trophy? I feel more sorry for the dam!


Well that's why I'm going to "buy" my Boxer pups CPE trophy. Cutest Pup Ever! 
.


----------

